# Need help with building and baiting rabbit gums.



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I built gums as a kid but I can't remember heads or tails from it. Best I can remember I used a 10 foot, 1" x 8" and that made a gum. But I am not sure. I have rought cut pine I am using and it seems the space is too small on the inside of them. What is the minimum size for the inside opening??? 

Also, what is good to bait it with???? 

Thanks ahead
Dennis


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

1X8's are fine. Put the walls inside the top and bottom. 
20 in. long.
It just seems small because you remember looking from a kid's eyes. They looked much bigger then.
Bait with apple slices, or nothing.
They will go into it empty, thinking it is a nice hiding place.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Iddee, you are probably right. I know the rabbits sure look smalled when I get them in the site now, lol. 
Dennis


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a rabbit gum? We used to make rabbit traps, figure 4 triggers, is that similar?

galump


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Free download for building a rabbit trap [ gum , came from old-timers usually used lumber from a sweet gum tree] 

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/woodwork/ww11/index.htm


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I like this one much better

http://www.mdc.mo.gov/nathis/woodwork/ww10/

Bait with Apple slice.

big rockpile


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

galump said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a rabbit gum? We used to make rabbit traps, figure 4 triggers, is that similar?
> galump


The drawings for the traps put out my Missouri DNR, are drawn by Steven Gum. My guess is that he named them after himself.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I freind who uses a larger version of the ww10 trap rick pile likes for **** , but cuts a
hole in the top to see in and the puts 1/2 inch welded wire to cover he likes to be able to see in to know if he has a **** or a scunk . if its a scunk then cover with a burlap sack and in the water barrel it goes.


----------

